Ask HN: Systemd broke my system after updating.  Recommend an alternative? - na85
======
na85
Long story short: after a dist-upgrade, systemd-resolved simply could not
resolve any domain names, rendering my ubuntu laptop useless.

I am so off-the-charts sick of Poetteringware degrading my computing
experience.

Please make my Christmas a happy one, and recommend me an alternative system:
Is Upstart still viable? OpenRC? I'm not sure which one is considered the
modern alternative.

~~~
digi_owl
[http://without-systemd.org/wiki/index.php/Main_Page](http://without-
systemd.org/wiki/index.php/Main_Page)

